# konfig frage

## genever

kann mir jmd sagen wo ich das folgene einstellen kann:

perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

        LANGUAGE = (unset),

        LC_ALL = (unset),

        LANG = "de_@euro"

    are supported and installed on your system.

perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

bekomme ich bei jeder kompilierung, funzt aber trotzdem..

mfg Genever

----------

## meyerm

Perl kennt einfach die LOCALE de_@euro nicht. Das hast Du wohl in Deiner .profile, der /etc/profile oder aehnlichen Dateien deklariert. Du koenntest die Variable auf de_de@euro setzen.

Aber falls es Dich nicht stoert: das einzige "Problem" ist nun, dass Dein Perl kein Deutsch kann (sofern es das ueberhaupt kann) und sich nur in Englisch mit Dir unterhaelt.

----------

## g3kko

Ich weiss nicht, ob de_de@euro funktioniert. Eigentlich heisst es de_DE@euro.

----------

## nunja

Ich habe bei mir in der Datei /etc/profile nach unset ROOTPATH folgendes eingefügt:

export LC_CTYPE="de_DE"

export LC_MONETARY=de_DE

export LANGUAGE=de_DE:de

export LC_TIME=de_DE

export LC_NUMERIC=de_DE

export LC_COLLATE=de_DE

export LC_MESSAGES=de_DE

export LANG="de_DE@euro"

Und damit klappts bei mir wunderbar. Versuchs mal.

----------

